# my teen daughter's drug supplier



## sexy

hello everyone:

My teen daughter has been using Marijuana for about 4 years now. We found about last year, have her in a long term residential treatment program. We also know who has been selling it to her. The person is a student at the school she attends. This school also has been in the news during 2011 for a coach who worked there who was caught dealing drugs to students. Now I heard my daughter tell me last year that the girl she was walking to the local park to buy drugs from moved. She sure did. to another house still in the same school district but away from our house.  She is still getting her drugs from this girl. She is doing it at school now. Interesting thing about this whole situation: the girl's father is an assistant girls' basketball coach at the same school. I wonder if this coach is also dealing. Where else would a 15-16 year old girl be getting enough mj to deal for 3-4 years? So my problem becomes how to catch this kid (and her parents) and get them out of my daughter's school. I am letting her drug treatment facility help my daughter learn to make better choices. I however need SOMEONE to get this kid out of this school. What actions (other than report to the school's apathetic principal/administration) can I take to get this kid out of the school? Should I have her arrested? She is only 16, and I know where she used to live and I know where she currently lives. I'm was just FLABBERGASTED that her father is a coach at that high school. Does anyone have any ideas on who to talk to to get something done about it rather than report it to people in the school district who continue to do nothing? I have already told an assistant principal about this student. What should I do next?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Thundarr

Sound like you're doing a lot of right things. You have your daughter in long term residential treatment, you're not in denial about the problem, you want to get rid of her sources, you've done research regarding her environment.

So in short, good job and stay strong.

Now to what you can do. I think give the information you have to the police and to the school and that's all you can do. You can't make them act on it but hopefully they will not turn a blind eye now that it's officially reported. Outside of that, you're doing what you need to which is fixing your daughter. She can always find that element if she's looking for it so the real solution is to get her to a place where she's no longer searching out that crowd.

Whether you end up getting tougher with her or not is a completely different issue. Tough love works well sometimes and not so well sometimes.


----------



## unbelievable

If your daughter wants to buy dope, there will always be someone to sell it to her. If you busted her current supplier, another would take her place before the end of the day. Your problem, then, isn't this weed supplier. It's having a kid that wants (or wanted) to use weed. You could talk to the police, maybe a school resource officer, if one is available. If they get sufficient evidence and bust this supplier, there's no guarantee she'll be kicked out of school. In any event, I can almost promise this young lady isn't the only weed slinger at school. I'd focus my energy on providing my kid with the means to resist temptation and the courage to make better decisions. Fighting the supply of drugs is like bailing the ocean out with a teaspoon.


----------



## EleGirl

Where does she get the drugs? From a supplier. There is an entire underground drug supply system that feeds into just about every highschool in the country.... and most middle schools as well.

Like unbelievable said, if this girl is removed, someone else will take her place within hours.

Your daughter has to learn to ignore any and everyone who does drugs. She has to learn to tell dealers and users no. The temptation is everywhere. She has to learn to deal with it.

Be careful about turning people in. Your best bet is to call an anonymous police tip line. 

When my step daughter was in high school I made some noise about behavior going on in after school activities. It lead to the activities being permanently shut down. That was not want I asked for. Well the kids were angry and someone told them that I was the one to told the principle about what they were doing. The angry boys set off a bomb at my house on two different occasions. Thankfully they did not know what they were doing and only causes minor damage. The police told me that had they known how to direct the blast they would have taken out the front of my house. They set both bombs at a time when they knew that all 3 of my kids were at home in their bedrooms… in the second story right above where they set the bombs.

This is in the 1950’s.


----------



## RandomDude

You'll be wasting your time trying to incriminate the dealers as if your daughter wants MJ chances are she'll find another dealer really quickly even if the one you reported got raided.

MJ is a socially acceptable drug that ALOT of people smoke in their leisure time, which is also why it's very easy to find replacement dealers, and also why it can be hard to quit. In parties, in gatherings, there's always going to be the temptation.

Even if your daughter goes through this program, there's nothing really stopping her from having a smoke once she goes out. But MJ is mild, I would be more worried if she went on heavier drugs. Hence I recommend education, encouragement, and support for your daughter rather than trying to make MJ usage forbidden/getting her in trouble for it. She has to learn personal responsibility, that's the only real defence that one has in the face of drugs.


----------



## MattMatt

I stopped using Cannabis when I had a bad attack of paranoia. It stopped being fun, so I stopped smoking it.

My very best wishes to you and your daughter. I hope you can get her off it.


----------



## Wiltshireman

I would have thought that the local police would be pleased for any information you could provide on persons supplying drugs to kids at school. Some people might have a more relaxed attitude to Marijuana use by consenting ADULTS but dealing to KIDS is always wrong.

Happy to hear that you are helping your daughter get the help she needs.


----------



## OhGeesh

The only reason people shouldn't smoke weed is if they are a minor or it's illegal.

Alcohol is much worse then marijuana 10x over yet it is legal. Weed is fine, but unfortunately illegal. I can't wait for it to be legal nationwide. 

The stigma needs to be lifted!!


----------



## Hope1964

If all she's doing is smoking weed, I'd be thanking my lucky stars. My kids and I smoke together now that they're no longer minors - it's far more harmless than booze and should not even be illegal IMO.

When they were younger, only one was into it much at all, and all I did was confiscate whatever I found by way of punishment  Today he's not even into it.

There are a lot of things kids could be doing that are far worse than smoking weed. I totally agree that educating her about it is the way to go.


----------



## EleGirl

Weed is now legal in two states. Most states do not even bother with small quantities. I think it will be legal nation wide in a few more years.

THis is about someone supplying it to school kids. Not a good thing.

But, drug dealers are drug dealers. Drug dealers are mixed in with things like gangs and Cartels.. best to be careful when turning them in.


----------



## RandomDude

When I was in my teens I did the same thing, that's how the drugs are distributed. The ironic thing is that kids go on pot and drugs because it's actually easier to get then alcohol which is regulated! 
:slap:

Here in Australia the government is blind and naive. Anyways I wouldn't worry about the suppliers as you simply can't get rid of them, when there's a demand there will be supply.


----------



## lordmayhem

RandomDude said:


> You'll be wasting your time trying to incriminate the dealers as if your daughter wants MJ chances are she'll find another dealer really quickly even if the one you reported got raided.
> 
> MJ is a socially acceptable drug that ALOT of people smoke in their leisure time, which is also why it's very easy to find replacement dealers, and also why it can be hard to quit. In parties, in gatherings, there's always going to be the temptation.
> 
> Even if your daughter goes through this program, there's nothing really stopping her from having a smoke once she goes out. But MJ is mild, I would be more worried if she went on heavier drugs. Hence I recommend education, encouragement, and support for your daughter rather than trying to make MJ usage forbidden/getting her in trouble for it. She has to learn personal responsibility, that's the only real defence that one has in the face of drugs.


:iagree:

There is a reason that marijuana is called the *Gateway Drug*, because some (obviously not all), eventually start with more dangerous and highly addictive drugs. For those whom marijuana is the gateway drug, they then start smoking what's called "wet" (marijuana laced with PCP or embalming fluid), an enhanced form of marijuana. Then it's on to more addictive, dangerous drugs.

Every single meth, crack, and heroine addict, started out on weed. No one, and I mean no one, starts out smoking/injecting meth or crack. When they get to those drugs, its ALL downhill from there. They will lie, cheat, steal, sell their mothers, and even kill, to get their fix. They spend the rest of their lives chasing that initial first high. 

Its really sad, when I look up the criminal record of some meth addict prostitute and see that way back when, she was someone with a real life, a job, and a home and family. Then I see the marijuana arrests, then comes the crack/meth arrests, the prostitution solicitation. Then she's in and out of homeless shelters, arrests for theft (to feed the habit), sleeping on the street after being kicked out of all the homeless shelters, then one day, found dead in some alley (killed by a john, pimp, or drug overdose). It's truly sad. 

Would this happen to sexy's daughter? Odds are probably not. But there is still that chance. Not everyone who smokes weed goes down this kind of path, just like not everyone who drinks alcohol ends up a raging alcoholic. But some eventually do.


----------



## unbelievable

I don't smoke weed and I don't encourage anyone else to. It's a waste of money and time and it's illegal in my state. Having been a cop for 31 years, I could build a better case against alcohol. Most of the adults who wring their hands over weed have liquor in their homes and a medicine cabinet with at least a couple different prescribed controlled substances. We tell our kids to avoid drugs but we pop Ritalin in their mouths and send them to school. 
I typically don't fight weed smokers. I do have to fight drunks. Very few people get high and beat their wives or kids. I'll search your car for weed if I smell it. I'll hook you if I find it. I'll happily bust weed suppliers. I don't kid myself that I'm saving the planet from the evils of weed. In prison or out of prison, those who want to alter their minds with some foreign substance will find ways to do it.


----------



## RandomDude

I was on the opposite side of the law for 6 years of my life, funny how I'm on the same thread as a COP discussing how to deal with teens using drugs! :rofl:


----------



## arbitrator

EleGirl said:


> *Weed is now legal in two states.* Most states do not even bother with small quantities. I think it will be legal nation wide in a few more years.
> 
> *This is about someone supplying it to school kids.*


Two states have "legalized it" per se, but now they are now finding themselves in somewhat of a legal conundrum in that, other than for medicinal usage, it is totally illegal per the federal code.

Look for those two states to offer up a challenge to the existing federal law by ultimately taking it to the United States Supreme Court. But until the conservative-leaning court changes its mantra, fully expect the federal law to be upheld by no less than a 6-3 vote.

And all 50 states as well as U. S. territories have rather severe sanctions for the selling of cannabis to minors.


----------



## unbelievable

I'd think the best way to "drug proof" one's kid would be to set a good example and generally live a healthy, mostly drug, mostly chemical free life. You don't eat Twinkies every day while telling your kid it's evil. Pay attention to your kids, spend time with them. This and other bad stuff happens when folks aren't paying attention. If you have reason to be suspicious, go through their bookbags, go through their rooms. A kid who isn't smoking dope probably wouldn't have a use for lighters, dope pipes, rolling papers, grow lights, etc, etc. If I can show up at your house, go through your kid's room and find dope, why can't you? It's your house.


----------



## unbelievable

"Don't smoke dope, Johnny. If you do you might grow up to be President of the United States."


----------



## Woodchuck

lordmayhem said:


> :iagree:
> 
> There is a reason that marijuana is called the *Gateway Drug*, because some (obviously not all), eventually start with more dangerous and highly addictive drugs. For those whom marijuana is the gateway drug, they then start smoking what's called "wet" (marijuana laced with PCP or embalming fluid), an enhanced form of marijuana. Then it's on to more addictive, dangerous drugs.
> 
> Every single meth, crack, and heroine addict, started out on weed. No one, and I mean no one, starts out smoking/injecting meth or crack. When they get to those drugs, its ALL downhill from there. They will lie, cheat, steal, sell their mothers, and even kill, to get their fix. They spend the rest of their lives chasing that initial first high.
> 
> Its really sad, when I look up the criminal record of some meth addict prostitute and see that way back when, she was someone with a real life, a job, and a home and family. Then I see the marijuana arrests, then comes the crack/meth arrests, the prostitution solicitation. Then she's in and out of homeless shelters, arrests for theft (to feed the habit), sleeping on the street after being kicked out of all the homeless shelters, then one day, found dead in some alley (killed by a john, pimp, or drug overdose). It's truly sad.
> 
> Would this happen to sexy's daughter? Odds are probably not. But there is still that chance. Not everyone who smokes weed goes down this kind of path, just like not everyone who drinks alcohol ends up a raging alcoholic. But some eventually do.


And before pot it was breast milk or formula...The gateway drug concept is total BS, and is self serving pap for those in the anti drug industry....

Why did I smoke it? because I wanted to see how it made me feel, same for alcohol, peyote, and LSD....The order I did them in was irrelevant....I wanted to try them all.....

I was a daily user of pot for over 10 years. One day I came home from work, rolled up a big doobie, and noticed a half hour later I was still holding it....I said to myself "If I had really wanted that SOB I would have lit it"....That was my last joint....Am I a better person for not smoking? absolutely not....

I went from a day laborer with a HS diploma to an engineer in a fortune 500 company strictly from my genius, and creativity....I invented specialized machines used in manufacturing, and I can almost guarantee something I designed has touched your life...

Pot should be legal, but because it is not, I don't go through the hassle to get it....I would love to do peyote on a regular basis, and probably LSD...I see no problem with them, but they should be done in a controlled environment to insure the safety of the user...

I am 66 yo, I have seen it all, and done most of it. People get addicted to video games, chocolate, sex, and drugs....Mostly because they are weak and do not have the mental stability necessary to handle it....

Currently the only drugs I use are a very low level prescription painkiller for my joint pain, ambien on occasion for sleep, and a few times a month, a bourbon or brandy.......

There are better things to do with life than get stoned.........But it can be an interesting diversion......

ask the guy who has smoked one
the woodchuck


----------



## lewmin

I'm 57 and haven't done weed since I was 22, and don't intend to. However, I know that pot is so prevalent in our society and that the overall majority of high school and college students do it. I know my kids have done it.

But honestly for purely health reasons alone (not legal reasons), I would be much more upset if my kids smoked cigarettes or drank too much alcohol...both are way more harmful to your health.

I'd still rather they don't use pot anyway. I remember when I was back in high school there were the "potheads", those that seemed to be high all the time. You don't want your kids to be one of those...better to be known/remembered as a good athlete, great student, sense of humor, ambitious, good heart, interested in dating, etc...not be known as the kid who was always high. The kids that used it occasionally for recreational use seemed to make a greater contribution to society/the others were stuck in neutral.


----------



## tacoma

There's a few unfounded assumptions in this OP.

The first is that a teen needs to be committed to get off pot.
Simply stunning ignorance of the drug there.

Hope your kid can get past that resentment.

The second is that the coach is involved at all.
Why are you saying the coach is involved?
Because his kid deals?

That makes absolutely no sense at all.
Do you know how easy it is for a 14-15 year old kid to get dealable quantities of pot to sell?


----------



## tulsy

Pot is a gateway...it's a gateway to the munchies.


----------

